
Robert Harper's Intro to Programming Languages (2016) - wmacmil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK2T3qkg3sY&list=PLiHLLF-foEez5Dis-VqoGcg3WepdMh4XT
======
hackermailman
This is excellent as I was looking for seminar lectures to go with pfpl book,
the oplss full list has Category Theory intro too
[https://www.cs.uoregon.edu/research/summerschool/summer16/cu...](https://www.cs.uoregon.edu/research/summerschool/summer16/curriculum.php)

------
wmacmil
text he's referring to can be found at

[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/pfpl/2nded.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/pfpl/2nded.pdf)

